# Automatic Gear Shifting



## Nick (Jan 14, 2013)

http://techcrunch.com/2013/01/11/co...crunch+(TechCrunch)&utm_content=Google+Reader

Basically; a way to automatically shift gears based on exertion. This is a ltitle different than other continously variable transmissions we've seen. 



> Using their new system, which combines some simple mechanics and sensors with the brains of a smartphone attached to the bike, you enter a specific performance goal you are trying to achieve — ride X number of miles in Y number of minutes, for example.
> Then, the smartphone attached to the bike is able to calculate, in real time, when your performance has dipped. It then re-calculates and automatically shifts the gears for you to optimize your riding, in relation to your goal.


----------



## riverc0il (Jan 14, 2013)

Doesn't sound like a very good idea to me. Looks like a solution looking for a problem. Any one concerned with performance is riding with a cadence computer so they will know instantly if their cadence or speed is dropping. The appropriate thing to do is kick your speed and cadence back up, not to drop a gear, that isn't going to help you meet your goals.


----------



## bvibert (Jan 16, 2013)

Neat tech, but it sounds like an answer to a problem that no one has had.


----------



## gottabelight (Feb 13, 2013)

agree with the two above posts, plus I like having control. Its like a manual vs automatic car. I drive a manual. I like to have the control.


----------

